# BFD for dummies...



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Is there a step by step guide for setting up a preset on a DSP 1124P?

I am using REW and it would be nice if someone took a sample set of filter recomendations and showed how to put them into the 1124P.

What I am looking for is something like;

If the Filter 

1) Turn the unit on.

2) Turn the Jog wheel to 1,

3) Press Filter to Select, and turn Jog wheel to filter number,

4) Press filter mode until PA appears in display,

.
.
.
.

When Done you should see...

If there is something like this out there, let me know how to find it...

Paul


----------



## tbrooke (Aug 24, 2006)

Check out http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfdmeasure/


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks.. I eventually figured most of it out, but that is a good document...


----------



## KristiSwallow (Nov 25, 2006)

tbrooke said:


> Check out http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfdmeasure/




Hi all,

Just found this forum. My husband and I are building a new HT with an IB sub. The only component we have so far is the BFD 1124P, and I'd like to start playing with it. The above link seems to be broken, is there an alternate?

Thanks!

Kristi


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Kristi, sorry for the broken link, but we are presently undergoing a server change for the site to make it more reliable and faster. Hopefully the BFD Guide will be available soon...  You've come to the right place to get help with the BFD, so hopefully if you have any trouble setting the IB up with the BFD, we'll have the answers...

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You might download Room EQ Wizard too and start familiarizing yourself with it. Of course right now I don't think you can access the downloads page either. :dontknow: 

Give it a few more hours and it should all be fixed. Sorry for the inconvenience, you caught us at an unusual time.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

Oh sure - I send Kristi here - with extreme hopes that she'd find sonic nirvana, and she gets:
"I'm sorry, all of our operators are busy now, but your call is important to us. Please hold while....":rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Cute... lol :neener: 

It's only a temporary crippling... thankfully.

It's not all that bad for her really... not since she only has the BFD in hand. Now, if I had just finished up my IB project, got everything hooked up and needed help ... well... :raped: :explode: :hissyfit: :mooooh: :rant:


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

:joke: :joke:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay... we should be all healed up now. 

Our operators are free too! :R


----------



## KristiSwallow (Nov 25, 2006)

Yay!! It works! I need to find a RS SPL meter so that once I have a clue what I'm doing I can get things working. Any Canadians out there know what is available? I didn't see any online.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well you may be in luck... brucek is from Canada. He goes beddie bye early, but he usually checks in early too.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I need to find a RS SPL meter


That's a problem in Canada since Radio Shack doesn't exist here anymore, and The Source doesn't carry SPL Meters. I tried on-line myself to find one and come up blank except for retailers in the States. Most on line stores appear to stock the Nady ASM-2 Sound Pressure meter. We have discussed that model around here before and concluded it's simply a re-badged Radio Shack meter. The assumption being that you could use the calibration file for the Radio Shack Meter with the ASM-2.

Many people here opt for a better microphone in the Behringer ECM8000. This microphone requires a preamp. The one used is a Behringer EURORACK UB802. These two items can usually be picked up at any local shop that sells musical instruments and related hardware, and are very reasonable in price. The trouble with an ECM8000 microphone is that to use it, you still require an SPL meter to set its relative level with REW. But any model SPL meter will do in that case. Either way, an SPL meter is always required to set up speaker levels in an HT system.

I wonder if anyone else has found an on line source for the Radio SHack meter in Canada?

brucek


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

Sonic Boom is the Canadian distributor for SVS, I bet that since SVS sells a SPL meter on their site that Sonoc Boom can get them too.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

a quick check of their web page shows an AVIA disk/SPL meter combo for 100 bucks.
http://www.sonicboomaudio.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=537


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

and an e-mail this AM to Sonic Boom received this link in a reply:
http://www.sonicboomaudio.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=538


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

:T Thanks for finding that Bent...........:T


----------



## KristiSwallow (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks Ben!! 

Ben keeps sending me to all of these different forums and then is still the one to answer all of my questions!! lol


----------

